# 700D - Warum wird kein 5.25" -> 3.5" Frontblende-Adapter mitgeliefert?



## Traumatica (10. April 2011)

Der Titel sagt eigentlich schon alles. Hatte ich bisher noch mit keinem Case und finde ich doch sehr wunderlich. Musste mir eines der Konkurrenz nachträglich bestellen.


----------



## dj*viper (11. April 2011)

also die frage kann dir bestimmt nur ein mitarbeiter der firma beantworten 
oder die haben es vergessen, was ich eher vermute


----------



## Traumatica (11. April 2011)

djviper schrieb:


> also die frage kann dir bestimmt nur ein mitarbeiter der firma beantworten
> oder die haben es vergessen, was ich eher vermute


 
Dass etwas vergessen ging, bezweifle ich. Hier sieht man den Lieferumfang und bei mir ist dasselbe dabei. Meiner Meinung nach Geld am falschen Ende gespart.


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (12. April 2011)

Ist nicht im Umfang - korrekt, da das Gehäuse auf Wakü optimiert ist - dort ist so ziemlich alles in 5 1/4" Bauweise 
Es gibt solche EInbaurahmenschächte mit Blende bei CaseKing bspw.


----------



## Lolm@n (12. April 2011)

Traumatica schrieb:
			
		

> Der Titel sagt eigentlich schon alles. Hatte ich bisher noch mit keinem Case und finde ich doch sehr wunderlich. Musste mir eines der Konkurrenz nachträglich bestellen.



Sorry aber was ist heute noch im 3.5" Format?
(HD's mal ausgenommen  )

MfG


----------



## Traumatica (14. April 2011)

Lolm@n schrieb:


> Sorry aber was ist heute noch im 3.5" Format?
> (HD's mal ausgenommen  )
> 
> MfG



Die meisten internen Cardreader. Was anderes fällt mir grade auch nicht ein, ehrlicherweise. Trotzdem. 

@ELPR1NC1PAL, danke für die abschliessende Antwort.


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (20. April 2011)

nicht dafür, immer gerne


----------

